# Detroit



## BurnReno (Apr 27, 2013)

~Has anyone set up a squat in Detroit? If so how was it?


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Apr 28, 2013)

lol Detroit is full of squats yo!


----------



## Fishkiss (Apr 29, 2013)

Ya they squat neighborhoods in the D...no joke...its just really urban.lots of crime and rundown places...but a great community of people trying to change that.


----------



## ed rather (May 12, 2013)

Nope, though I looked into it a bunch. Just didn't see any job / work opportunities to fund the lifestyle out there. i would have, by now, if there was


----------

